# EMF und Null Attribute



## Gast2 (8. Dez 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein DoubleObject als Attribut und als DefauftLiteral 0. Jetzt möchte ich wenn man dem Attribut null zuweist, dass immer der Default wert genommen wird, kann man das mit EMF irgendwie machen? Welchen Wert muss ich befüllen?


----------



## Wildcard (8. Dez 2010)

Ändere einfach die setYourAttribute Methode entsprechend und markiere sie mit @generated NOT


----------



## Gast2 (9. Dez 2010)

Okay alles klar dachte dafür gibts eine bestimmte Einstellung.


----------

